# Are there any Bill McLaren students out there?



## Sicilian Trader (7 December 2009)

Hi all

I was wondering if anyone has studied *Bill Mclaren* and who is currently adopting his discretionary method to the markets or some version of it?

I have found his education to be quite good and have been successful enough so far, to warrant continuing with it.

*The only downer is that I dont know anyone else who has gone down Bill Mclaren's path so i have no-one to share ideas with or ask questions to. * 

It would be great if there were others out there who may be able to answer some of my specific questions I have about what I have learnt so far from his body of work.

_(I am hoping I am not breaching any rules by mentioning names or seemingly advocating an educator. I have absolutely no ties to Bill whatsoever, i just want to learn whatever else i can from others who have gone down that path)_

Thanks for reading 
ST


----------

